# bulunma



## bahama

Merhaba,

What does _bulunma_ mean? I know that _bulunmak_ means "to be found", so I guess _bulunma_ means "don't be found" when addressing one person. The plural would be _bulunmayın_ or _bulunmayınız_. Here's the context:

Ölmek istemeyeceğin yerde bulunma.

My translation: Do not find yourself in the place where you don't want to die.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shafaq

Nothing to add...


----------



## bahama

Thanks! 
By the way, would "Ölmek istemediğin yerde bulunma." have meant the same thing?


----------



## Rallino

Yes. The difference would be that with the future, the hypothesis of it is more stressed.

Ölmek istemediğin yerde = where you don't want to die
Ölmek istemeyeceğin yerde = where you wouldn't want to die


----------



## Cagsak

bahama said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> What does _bulunma_ mean? I know that _bulunmak_ means "to be found", so I guess _bulunma_ means "don't be found" when addressing one person. The plural would be _bulunmayın_ or _bulunmayınız_. Here's the context:
> 
> Ölmek istemeyeceğin yerde bulunma.
> 
> My translation: Do not find yourself in the place where you don't want to die.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I don't think your translation is correct.
Ölmek istemeyeceğin yerde bulunma. = Do not be where you wouldn't want to die.
Türkiye'de hiç bulundunuz mu? = Have you ever been to Turkey?
Bu kitap şu odada bulundu. = This book was found in that room.

As you can see bulunmak has different meanings, when you say ölmek istemediğin yerde bulunma, you mean that don't go somewhere that you die.


----------



## bahama

Cagsak: Really? I thought the normal way of saying "Have you ever been to Turkey?" was "Türkiye'ye hiç gittiniz mi?". Are they equally common?


----------



## Cagsak

bahama said:


> Cagsak: Really? I thought the normal way of saying "Have you ever been to Turkey?" was "Türkiye'ye hiç gittiniz mi?". Are they equally common?


Türkiye'ye hiç gittiniz mi? is a common question phrase like Türkiye'de hiç bulundunuz mu? 
Türkiye'ye hiç gittiniz mi? %55 common and Türkiye'de hiç bulundunuz mu? %45 common. Both work very well.
I wanted to point the meaning of the bulunmak word in the phrase that you wrote.


----------



## Cagsak

Indeed, the correct translation of "Have you ever been to Turkey" is "Türkiye'de hiç bulundunuz mu?".
because gitmek = to go


----------



## bahama

Thanks, cagsak.  Actually, I generally do not look for literal, word-for-word translations. I just want to know what native speakers say naturally and spontaneously. If Turks say _Türkiye'ye hiç gittiniz mi?_ more often than _Türkiye'de hiç bulundunuz mu?_, I'll stick with the former. 

By the way, now I remember that a friend of mine said _Hiç Almanya'ya gittiniz mi?_ rather than _Almanya'ya hiç gittiniz mi?_
Which word order is more common?


----------



## Cagsak

bahama said:


> Thanks, cagsak.  Actually, I generally do not look for literal, word-for-word translations. I just want to know what native speakers say naturally and spontaneously. If Turks say _Türkiye'ye hiç gittiniz mi?_ more often than _Türkiye'de hiç bulundunuz mu?_, I'll stick with the former.
> 
> By the way, now I remember that a friend of mine said _Hiç Almanya'ya gittiniz mi?_ rather than _Almanya'ya hiç gittiniz mi?_
> Which word order is more common?


Almanya'ya hiç' gittiniz mi? is the phrase that we use more often. Almanya'da hiç bulundunuz mu? is also a polite an common phrase. If I were you, I would stick with both 
You're welcome


----------

